# Food for acid reflux in dogs!!



## chelsea_2793 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a one year old golden retriever that has stomach problems. I took him to the vet and she told me he has acid reflux. He would vomit in the morning about twice a week, sometimes more. She put him on omeprazole (prilosec) and Rx Low residue dry food. It works like a pro but the Rx food is a bit expensive. I am wanting to try to switch him to a different food and keep him on the prilosec and see if it works. Any suggestions on a good dog food for sensitive stomach????
Thanks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't think I'll be much help but I did a quick google search. I read to avoid the following: corn, chicken by products and beet pulp. Maybe look at some high quality dog food and avoid those and see how it goes. Sorry, not much help!


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a similar problem with my boston. I had to switch up his food until I found one that works, (wellness core and merrick before grain.) He was also on pepcid daily for about a month, the vomiting did improve. Now he only vomits if he eats something he shouldn't.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max is responsible for 95% of the stains on my carpet and rugs. A simple snack before bedtime cut down on morning urps by about 75%. Now he gets a high fat or possibly it is the zero carbohydrate diet raw diet that really sticks to his ribs or possibly doesn't mess with his glucose level he only upchucks if very stressed out, maybe 3-4 times in 3.5 years now even though he is only fed once a day. I didn't expect that from the diet change. He is also an extremely stressed out dog and the diet helped with that. Possibly he is less stressed so fewer urps. Possibly it is the diet. Don't know. 

Anyway, try a bedtime treat. I just gave a dog biscuit back then. I wonder if a chew on something meatier or fattier would be better?


----------



## chelsea_2793 (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, thanks you guys. I will try the treat before bed... and the grain free food. (that is probably almost as expensive as the Rx food lol i just cant win)


----------

